# New Skaven Battalion



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
Anyone else a wee bit bummered that the new Skaven Battalion doesn't have some Stormvermin in it ala the Greatswords in the new(ish) Empire Battalion?

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Where are you getting your info? I can't see it on the GW website.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, and im supprised they dont, I mean what else are they going to put in?

oh, I guess 20 ( 0r maybe even 40 ) clanrats, some plaguemonks and a doomwheel?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

It's the same as the current one, but with new clanrats instead of old.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah, it is a bit disapointing, anyone who's bought the old one is is gonna have all the same models again, except new clanrats.

I guess the stormvermin arent included as they're in their own box which includes 20 stormvermin, apparently all unique (no double casts of the same models). so they cant really put any less than that in the box, and if they put the whole lot in then there wouldnt be much room for anything else (pricewise, as the stormvermin box is £30) unless they charged more.

If they did include stormvermin, i think theyd only put in 1 or 2 other smaller units, and that wouldnt be much of a battalion (for a skaven player anyway).


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone seen a size comparison between the old and new Stormvermin? I have 40 of the previous models and don't want to get the new ones if they're too much bigger.

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

as a lizardmen player, im extremely glad that there a no stormvermin in the battalion. na nah! the new plage furnace looks like it could make an ogre puke. am i right?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The new Stormvermin remind me of LotR Morannon orcs, and that is not a good thing:laugh:

Plague furnace looks sweet, as does the screaming bell:victory:, lets hope next year in tournies skaven ( or beastmen - doubt it ) can topple the might of Daemons:threaten:


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know many details about the Plague Furnace, but it does look very cool!

Go rats!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------

